# Invitation: Beethoven, Tartini, Ysaye Concert (April 28th)



## elinakelebeev

Hey guys, I am a classical pianist from Toronto, Canada. I have been coming to this website every now and then as a hobby and i finally decided to register. I have performed and studied all over the world but now I am trying to establish a more complete local fan base. I was hoping some of you could give me some advice on how to promote myself. I am having a concert on the 28th and I would like to fill the capacity (150). I have posted on Kijiji, Craigslist, Facebook, and a local newspaper classified but I was wondering if you guys had some suggestions?  Please and thank you!.

Here is all the information you need to know if you wish to come! (I dont know how many of you are from Toronto but hey, if you are, come check me out!)

---
On April 28th, 7:30pm there will be a concert at the Academy of Spherical Arts in Downtown, Toronto.

Beautiful pieces by Beethoven, Tartini, and Ysaye will be performed on piano and violin. The performers, Arkady Yanivker (violin) and Elina Kelebeev (piano), are very talented and have performed all over the world. Do not miss them while they are in town!

Program
*
Beethoven*
_• Sonata No. 9
• Op. 47
• "Kreutzer"_

*Tartini*
_• Sonata Op. 1
• No. 4
• "Trillo del Diavolo"_

*
Ysaye*
_• Sonata Op. 27
• No. 3
• "Ballade"
_

There will be tables set and drinks served. Spaces are limited to 150 people so reserve your spot soon! Call me (416)8397316 for reservations or just post here or send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## elinakelebeev

ps here you can watch me play a little bit


----------



## nefigah

You seem to play quite well! Unfortunately Canada is a bit far away


----------

